# What does dumped and undumped mean?



## Raestloz (Jun 17, 2008)

Nothing, I've got my answer for my n00bish question, thanks to al who has replied


----------



## moozxy (Jun 17, 2008)

If a game has been dumped then a rom of it is available online somewhere.


----------



## Tigerstar (Jun 17, 2008)

When a ROM image is copied off a cartridge (or a disc image from a game disc), that's "dumped". If nobody has done this yet, it's "undumped".


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 17, 2008)

Dump
Synonym of ROM (See 'ROM'). The term "dumping" is a method of backing up an original cartridge to a PC. (See 'Backup'). 

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php/GBAtemp_Glossary

edit; bastards! beaten by TWO people.


----------



## science (Jun 17, 2008)

Dumped means it is available for download. Someone took the original cart, copied the data, and put it up on the internet as a ROM. Undumped means the game hasn't been uploaded onto the internet yet, but the game exists in stores


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Jun 17, 2008)

Dumped means that it was created from the original cartridge, so it means that the rom exists.
Undumped just means that the rom is still not around.


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 17, 2008)

Ahahahaha, it's that simple? Now I really feel n00ber than befor o.O

Thanks guys!

topic should be closed now


----------

